# Any BAD experiences with the MET parachute helmet?



## tald (Jun 28, 2004)

In my quest for a breathable fullface, the MET parachute pops up all the time, together with RUMORS of having the face protection snap and endanger the face, making it a dangerous helmet. 
Yet, after 30 minutes of searches, I haven't found any clear story in MTBR that verifies this rumor.
So... Does anyone have such a bad experience with this helmet? Or is i just a bogus rumor on a great product?

Thanks!
tald


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

tald said:


> In my quest for a breathable fullface, the MET parachute pops up all the time, together with RUMORS of having the face protection snap and endanger the face, making it a dangerous helmet.
> Yet, after 30 minutes of searches, I haven't found any clear story in MTBR that verifies this rumor.
> So... Does anyone have such a bad experience with this helmet? Or is i just a bogus rumor on a great product?
> 
> ...


Probably get better response on a Euro forum where they can actually buy these things. The German Casco Viper looks more protective and chin guard clips off without tools.


----------



## fiveo (Apr 26, 2006)

I too have been looking for an AM helmet with a face protection. I found a Euro Mag a few months back with reviews on both the MET and Viper. I agree the Viper is teh way to go. But how can we get one here in the states?


----------



## blossom (Jul 30, 2006)

I have the parachute and it has trouble with my safe-T twist staying in place. It gets loose after i lock it tight and does not stay in the position i put it at, it happens at the slidest movement when i ride. wearing a bandana helps, but not a 100% and can live with it since i paid $180 for it. Tried custumer service (chain reaction where i purchased it on line in uk) and The manufacture directly... No response. It supposed to have 3 yr. warranty, but appearantly not i usa...see small print on line with MET. It started about after 3 month and i ride often (3-6x week). 
Otherwise i had one crash (small jump) where i landed on the side of my face and i had good protection and was glad i had this helmet to save my chin/teeth with no scratch. Another friend that owns one has no trouble with the safe-T twist... maybe i got lemon? but not having customer service sucks! It is light and airy i have to give it that. You may also want to check with giro, they have a new one out now with a chin strap but i don't know the model name!


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

*No problems with my MET*

Works great. Love the thing. An easy to wear XC helmet with a bit extra protection. However, I have not crashed hard with it. If I was going to ride aggressive stuff, I'd want more protection.


----------

